# International martial arts



## morgan8311 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello, 

I need some help. I have a desire to start Wing Chun but being in the UK the classes are limited and as a beginner i think it will be slow to take off. I was looking at academies in china to stay at for a couple of months but my parents being overly protective would feel more comfortable if i went to a country i new or developed. Im 17 by the way. I was wondering if anyone new of academies people can stay at and have all day training and support with various areas of physical improvement (fitness, facilities, weapons and accommodation) Maybe in America, Canada or Europe. 

Failing that i have a couple months off for summer to nail down my training myself, does anyone know of wing chun classes in the UK - bedfordshire/milton keynes area, that are good for beginners. And various classes like parkour. 

Thank you for any help. Im completely lost.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not sure that classes here are that limited, looking on Google there seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 23, 2015)

Where in the UK are you located?

If I were in the UK, I'd look for the opportunity to train Wing Chun with Alan Orr, but I'm sure you can find other good instructors as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2015)

At 17, in the USA, you are a minor and I doubt any such program, if one exists, is available to you.

My recommendation is to train locally and when you are a little older, and have gotten yourself to a conversational level in Mandarin or Cantonese, go to the schools in Hong Kong that train and have places for you to stay. But I would not suggest doing this until you were older and had a grasp of the native language, and in Hong Kong, although many do speak Mandarin, the native language is Cantonese


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 24, 2015)

morgan8311 said:


> Failing that i have a couple months off for summer to nail down my training myself, does anyone know of wing chun classes in the UK - bedfordshire/milton keynes area, that are good for beginners.



Okay, I just spotted that you listed your location in your original post. Not sure how I missed it.

Anyway, here are two Wing Chun schools in your area:

Urban Wing Chun
Wing Chun Milton Keynes
I don't have any personal knowledge as to the quality of the instructors, but maybe some of the WC folks here might have some info.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 24, 2015)

Here's another one:

MK Wing Chun - Milton Keynes UK


----------

